# Cajun Injector Smoker Black Friday Deal?



## smokinfred (Nov 19, 2011)

Academy Sports is going to have the Cajun Injector Smoker for $99 and was wonder if anyone who has this smoker is happy with it or has had any problems.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Looking to maybe get this for me brothers X-mas gift.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 21, 2011)

We do list a review on here of this unit, please look at the following link!  Thank you for asking!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/cajun-injector-electric-smoker/reviews


----------

